# Sig P320 RX



## TAPnRACK

The Romeo X-Ray Model...

After approx 6 months of searching locally, calling around and hunting online... I finally found one of the new Sig P320 RX's (maybe 2) for sale. I put it on layaway over the phone at Cabela's and am driving several hours to pick it up today. I'm going with my Dad, so it should be a good chance to catch up and talk since we've both been busy. Anyway, one is in Stock at Cabela's and another has been located at another store and may be available too (matching guns for me and my Dad).







The RX model has Sig's new Romeo 1 red dot already milled and installed into slide. Tall sights let you still co-witness through the optic. These are quite rare and are only available in a SS finish at the moment with the black Nitron finish following in the second batch.














Not a lot of info and even fewer reviews on this model... looking forward to doing a detailed review.

I'll update soon.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## denner

Nice, looks like Sig thought this one out, pretty much ready to go right out of the box. Let us know what you think about the setup. The MOTAC™(Motion Activated Illumination System) feature sounds interesting, it powers up when it senses motion and powers down when it does not. I like that.


----------



## SteamboatWillie

Well TAPnRACK, I guess that makes it official... I hate you! 

Just kidding. I've been looking for that same gun locally for several months. I think I mentioned it on another thread fairly recently.

My old eyes just don't work as well as they used to. To experiment, I bought a cheap optic off the internet (about 25 bucks) and mounted on my S&W .22A. I absolutely love it. Quick acquisition and much more accurate for me than the "fuzzy" iron sights.

I also rented a Glock 17 MOS with the Trijicon RMR with great results. I'll post a target later.

Best of luck with your new pistol. I love the trigger on the 320 - can't wait to hear a range report from you!


----------



## SteamboatWillie

Here's my target from the Glock 17 MOS with the RMR. Granted it's only five yards, but for me and my old eyes, it's pretty darned good. I kept the dot on the bull (and grouped to the left) until the last shot, then used a little "Kentucky Windage", got lucky and hit dead center.

I'm still looking, and saving up for my 320.


----------



## TAPnRACK

Nice target. Here are initial pics of the P320 RX...














Gotta clean and lube it up and put some rounds down range before I start reviewing, but I gotta say that I love the finish and ergos on this pistol. Considering dropping a flat trigger in as well.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TAPnRACK

Still evaluating and spending time with new pistol... I'll do an in depth review soon. Really liking this pistol a LOT. Here are some updated pics to tide you guys over... complete with my orange background you're used to, lol.







2 is more fun than 1...







Closer look at the Romeo 1 red dot...





















A little closer, hard to get a good pic.









So far, no malfunctions or complaints... but a LOT of compliments and questions from other shooters.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## boatdoc173

thanks for this post

after shooting a friends mos glock with its red dot. I decided I want a MOS gun too

yours looks great. I think it will be a Sig for me too--checks the "usual sites" none out there at all-- you are so lucky

enjoy the ride


----------



## TAPnRACK

Right now they are a Cabela's exclusive... not sure how long (6 months to a year?). They are not mass producing these things but they are trickling out slowly. I found 2 in my state (different stores) and I'm working on tracking down a 3rd for a buddy. They are out there if your persistent.

The SS slide is also a Cabela's exclusive I believe... with a Nitron finish slide coming out when it hits the normal gun stores.









Good luck finding one, they are an incredible bargain as the optic alone goes for $350-400, with a stock P320 running approx $550... not including milling the slide ($150 at most gunsmiths). Tall (suppressor height) night sights are also included which would be an additional cost during a conversion to a red dot handgun.

For $799.00 (plus tax) out the door, no one can compete with it.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TAPnRACK

Added the Apex flat trigger and switched frames to an OD Green one... honestly, it couldn't have been easier.

Before







After







Closer look at the flat trigger...









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TAPnRACK

Update: did some dry firing and absolutely love the flat trigger. Feels great and was easy to install without any tools. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamboatWillie

Very nice, TAPnRACK, I can't imagine how nice the trigger is now. The stock one felt GREAT to me. Congrats again.

My search continues...


----------



## TAPnRACK

Still waiting on more range time for a review, but ordering a Kydex holster today... found a holster company that's donating a portion of their profits to Dallas PD during the month of July... and giving a discount to LE as well. I'll be reviewing the new holster when it comes in.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TAPnRACK

Got out today and put a good 200 rds through the P320RX. Love this gun! Once dialed in, Romeo 1 held zero through recoil and grip & rip mag changes. This thing is tough. I shot outdoors on a beautiful sunny day and the red dot was very easy to acquire and I had several brightness settings left, although I doubt I would ever need it that bright.








The flat trigger I installed was awesome, it really helped with consistent trigger pulls and improving the feel... much like a 1911's trigger.







After shooting, breakdown was easy as regular Sig's, Beretta's or Glocks... except no need to pull the trigger to take the slide off. Love the modular ability of the P320 series, like the P250, the trigger group can be taken completely out of the frame without ANY tools for that deep clean that's needed from time to time.









Range Report:
Legendary Sig Sauer accuracy... the P320RX is no different. At first I was hitting low & left, but after some adjustments to my grip and the red dot... I was right on target. No malfunctions or feeding issues at all using factory loads and quality reloads.







After some adjustments...







Circled the side numbers (5 & 6) as i was trying to place a round on the far left 2 numbers and the far right ring number.

Went out to 25 yards and without any issues, hoping to make this group shrink a bit as I learn the gun and get used to the trigger. The red dot takes a little getting used to as it seems to move more than using iron sights.









Overall... love the ergonomics of the pistol, it feels great in the hand and points very natural for me. Accuracy and ease of operation are high points as this may be almost too easy to break down... I was even able to swap out the trigger without a tool, that's amazing! Romeo 1 red dot functioned flawless, was easy to acquire and had a great shutdown feature... after 2 minutes of not moving, the optic shuts down. As soon as it's picked up it turns on... quicker than you can bring it up to your eyes. Great feature indeed. Best feature is the price... at $799 you just can't beat this setup. Throw in 3 grip sizes on frames that run only $40 and you got a gun that can change colors and sizes with ease.

I'll do a follow-up review after my holster comes in and I run another couple hundred rounds through this beauty.


----------



## SteamboatWillie

Good review! Agree on the ergonomics and the Romeo1. It is indeed a great deal.

Had about the same experience with mine at the range yesterday, but found the front sight was loose. Still love the gun, a little disappointed in the QC at Sig, but stuff happens I guess. Calling Sig CS tonight.


----------



## SteamboatWillie

Quick follow up on Sig customer service. Contacted them and they gave me a choice; they will send a new sight and I can have it installed locally (perhaps quicker, but I pay the gunsmith or do it myself) or they will email the postage paid label and I can send the slide in - they will install the new sight and return it.

As I don't have a sight pusher, and just prefer they install the sight, I returned it. They quoted four weeks including ground shipping both ways, I had it back in about three weeks.

Regarding the use of the red dot vs. iron sights: Did about seven hundred dry-fire presentations to get accustomed to putting the dot in the window and shot about two hundred rounds before I attended training with it. The topic was "shooting into, out of, and around vehicles.

My take away was that the red dot is much better (for my old eyes) than iron sights for intermediate distances and instances where more accurate shots are required. When working on quick transitions on close targets, point shooting doesn't require seeing either the iron co-witnessed sights or the red dot. 

I know, thank you Mr. Obvious... :mrgreen:


----------



## TAPnRACK

Good to know regarding Sig Customer Service.

Mines been running great and I'm finding myself being much quicker on multiple target drills. Once you get used to picking up the dot, it's very fast. Bout 300 rds in right now... I'll continue to update as I log more range time and rounds. Holster should be in by end of the month too.


----------



## TexasByrdman

Guessing there's no .45 or .40 version of this available because I have looked everywhere.
Can you tell me what the X Ray version went for?


----------



## TAPnRACK

They go for $750-$850 at most stores. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## berettatoter

Very nice TAPnRACK! :smt1099


----------



## Auriemma

I just picked up a full sized P320 RX over the weekend at a local LGS. $769 before taxes and PICS. The Carry was $679.
It was told by my Range/Shop sales clerk (not where I bought it) Sig has raised their dealer prices +$200. My range will be selling the P320 RX (when they come in) for mid-high $900s. I've seen a few other places with prices that high. Get them while you can.


----------



## Argon18smith

I have ordered a P226 RX and I hope it works as well as the P320. Sig makes it sound so good.


----------



## Powerstrokin250

Aftering searching four the last month I finally found my Sig p320rx compact. Took it out the day I got it, after 50 rounds, I took it home. The next morning I grab it and walk out the door and as I got in my truck I notice the Romeo was barely lit up, when I tried to adjust the brightness it wouldn't do anything, so I called Sig CS and I have to send the whole gun back. I removed the battery and reinstalled it and made sure the cover was tight. It worked great for another 8 hours and then it locked itself into the lowest brightness again, and the up arrow would not work. Now I have to wait another 4 weeks to get it back. Just a little irritated about a gun I just spent right at a $1000 for to send it right back.


----------



## Auriemma

Powerstrokin250 said:


> Aftering searching four the last month I finally found my Sig p320rx compact. Took it out the day I got it, after 50 rounds, I took it home. The next morning I grab it and walk out the door and as I got in my truck I notice the Romeo was barely lit up, when I tried to adjust the brightness it wouldn't do anything, so I called Sig CS and I have to send the whole gun back. I removed the battery and reinstalled it and made sure the cover was tight. It worked great for another 8 hours and then it locked itself into the lowest brightness again, and the up arrow would not work. Now I have to wait another 4 weeks to get it back. Just a little irritated about a gun I just spent right at a $1000 for to send it right back.


Why do you need to send the whole gun back? It's a sight issue. 
If it were me, I would just box up the sight and send it. The pistol has nothing to do with the issue.
The cost of shipping alone of just the gun vs the sight is worth the shot.

*** I just called Sig about a different sight issue (possible cross threaded battery cap), they said to just send the sight if I have trouble again. ***


----------



## pic

Auriemma said:


> Why do you need to send the whole gun back? It's a sight issue.
> If it were me, I would just box up the sight and send it. The pistol has nothing to do with the issue.
> The cost of shipping alone of just the gun vs the sight is worth the shot.
> 
> *** I just called Sig about a different sight issue (possible cross threaded battery cap), they said to just send the sight if I have trouble again. ***


Disassembly just doesn't fit sometimes! 
Feel lucky you can do the work. :smt033


----------



## berettatoter

Powerstrokin250 said:


> Aftering searching four the last month I finally found my Sig p320rx compact. Took it out the day I got it, after 50 rounds, I took it home. The next morning I grab it and walk out the door and as I got in my truck I notice the Romeo was barely lit up, when I tried to adjust the brightness it wouldn't do anything, so I called Sig CS and I have to send the whole gun back. I removed the battery and reinstalled it and made sure the cover was tight. It worked great for another 8 hours and then it locked itself into the lowest brightness again, and the up arrow would not work. Now I have to wait another 4 weeks to get it back. Just a little irritated about a gun I just spent right at a $1000 for to send it right back.


Yeah, I would not be too happy either!


----------



## Auriemma

My Romeo1 quit last weekend as well. I shut it off, then it wouldn't turn back on. I swapped out the factory battery for a new one, and (Wallah!) it works again. The factory battery only had about 6 hours of use. I did notice the down button feels a little stiffer than the up. Sig CS said that if the battery dies quickly again, send it in. I will if the battery dies quickly again.


----------

